# 280 Rs



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I cut open the underbelly today to see if i had enough room to install 4 batteries.And to also have a look how i can support the d-rings from the bottom side.Both mods are doable.I plan on getting a checker plate box made for the 4 batteries to run lenght ways underneath the bottom bunk under neath the floor in the garage area.The box will run flush accross the front of the cabinet at that point.Yes.Means i will have to cut out the floor.My plan is to have the box and lid flush mounted with the existing floor with access from inside the garage.With of course extra welded supports from the bottom.Or drilled and bolted,which ever is the easiestAppears i have a little extra room so i will probably make the box the whole distance from the cabinet to the outside wall.This will give me a little extra storage space also.Very little but everybit helps.Adding another solar panel also.This is why i'm going from 2 to 4 batteries.While i'm at it i will also run a duct down into the underbelly for heating the tanks ect.Once these mods are in the works i will no longer be trying to sell the unit.Hopefully have this done in the next few weeks.The existing battery box in front of the cap will also be modified to hold whatever.Nothing specific at this point but i'll find something guaranteed.Probably another lockable checkerplate box.Expensive stuff so we'll see.I'm excited about these mods.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like an awesome mod. Please keep a good picture timeline of your work, then post them here so we can all marvel in your efforts.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

You can't fit the batteries on the tongue? I was able to fit four batteries on the tongue of our 2012 301BQ. I had to tear out the stock battery rack and make a custom tray in order to allow them to fit. It is also a bit like a Rubics cube to get them in, but they fit. The other nice thing is that once they are in, it is very difficult for a thief to remove them. You have to remove the propane tanks and all the hardware. I think that would be easier and less expensive than cutting out the floor.

If you do go with the battery box in the floor, be sure to provide venting as the batteries will outgas hydrogen during charging.

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

They will be vented absolutely for sure.On the tongue they are just to awkward to get at.Surely it will be more costly,But they will be out of site with super easy access.For adding fluids when needed ect.I'm confident with the plan i have for infloor flush mounting.This will not take away any strenght of the structure.When it's complete i'm guessing it will add strenght to the area.Thanks for your input.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Things are moving along.I have the rectangular markings on the floor to be cut out.Specialty Steel Fabricators came to my house and took some measurements for the box.Friend of a freind which really helps.He'll have a price for me by the end of the week.Realized after opening the bottom up again today that i will have to re - route the gas line somewhat and some wiring ???.When i look into the wiring a little further i may be able to get enough slack to make it work without getting out the snips.I'll wait for the quote before i make the big cut into the floor.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for your input.The more the better.The lid will be tight fitted with some sort of gasket for sure.Will also be vented.A couple drain ports is a good idea.After some further measurements i cannot make the box as large as i orriginally though.It will be centered between the garage cabinet and the inside wall.4' x 13".Lenght ways the 6 volt batteries are 10.5 x 7.25. x 12 high x 4 batteries.The box being this size allows me to run the batteries end to end or side by each.With some extra space.The more i think about it.Do i really need the extra space.I'm now contemplating just making the box just to accomodate the batteries.Maybe an extra inch each way.And not bother with extra storage space which would be minimal.Looking for feedback on this.Robertized as far as the duct portion you have a good point.I hadn't put alot of thought into that portion of the mod yet.But i have thought that maybe 12 volt tank blankets might be the simpilest.Cutting a hole in the floor has been my main consentration as this needs to be right the 1 st time.I do realize this is a bold move and believe me.The wheels are turning.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> You can't fit the batteries on the tongue? I was able to fit four batteries on the tongue of our 2012 301BQ. I had to tear out the stock battery rack and make a custom tray in order to allow them to fit. It is also a bit like a Rubics cube to get them in, but they fit. The other nice thing is that once they are in, it is very difficult for a thief to remove them. You have to remove the propane tanks and all the hardware. I think that would be easier and less expensive than cutting out the floor.
> 
> If you do go with the battery box in the floor, be sure to provide venting as the batteries will outgas hydrogen during charging.
> 
> DAN


Would love to see pictures of your custom tray for the batteries.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> You can't fit the batteries on the tongue? I was able to fit four batteries on the tongue of our 2012 301BQ. I had to tear out the stock battery rack and make a custom tray in order to allow them to fit. It is also a bit like a Rubics cube to get them in, but they fit. The other nice thing is that once they are in, it is very difficult for a thief to remove them. You have to remove the propane tanks and all the hardware. I think that would be easier and less expensive than cutting out the floor.
> 
> If you do go with the battery box in the floor, be sure to provide venting as the batteries will outgas hydrogen during charging.
> 
> DAN


Would love to see pictures of your custom tray for the batteries.
[/quote]

Trailer is covered with and the batteries are in the basement. That being said, I may be able to lift the cover and snap a picture of the battery boxes and the tray. May take a day or two, it is damn cold out there right now!









DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Dan.When ever you get a chance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is my modified battery rack on the tongue. Completely removed the old battery rack and used angle iron and diamond plate to make a tray. Each battery box holds two golf cart batteries.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

robertized said:


> TwoElkhounds you did a very professional job on your 4 battery setup, when I get around to upgrading mine I will do it this way also, Thanks. Being outside the trailer is the safest way to have the batteries for many reasons. I remember the time my DW called me from the parking lot at work to say she heard an explosion under the hood of her car when she tried to start it up to come home. A Good Samaritan helped her to figure out what it was before she called me (Mr. Rescue). I grabbed a spare battery, a gallon of bottled water and a box of Baking soda so I could neutralize the acid and leave a safe area before we left for home. Now this doesn't happen very often but once is enough to make you think. My point is Be Safe and Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Thanks for the comment. I put the actual design together and then hired a professional welder to fabricate. You are correct, he did an awesome job, very clean and professional. Looks ten times better than the standard factory battery rack that he cut off.

When you do get around to doing this, you will need to measure very carefully to see if it will fit. I have literally a 1/4 inch of clearance when putting in the boxes. The angle of the tongue coming off the trailer frame will determine if you will be able to fit four batteries. If the tongue is short and tight, the two boxes may not fit.

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Got a price the other day for the box i was planning to put in the floor.Was really floored by the price.The fella had the lid priced with a black powder coating to match the rubber floor.That was $ 350 alone.The box size would accomadate a little more than just the batteries.So now i need to down size the box just for the batteries and no powder coating and see where the price comes in.Mostly labour i guess because not a whole lot of material.I'll give the guy a call tomorrow and go from there.Still going with plan A if i can get the price down where it's reasonable ,But i don't like my chances.Might be a plan B yet.Thanks for the pics Dan.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Here is my modified battery rack on the tongue. Completely removed the old battery rack and used angle iron and diamond plate to make a tray. Each battery box holds two golf cart batteries.
> 
> DAN


How do you get in there to check the fluid levels with it being so tight?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> How do you get in there to check the fluid levels with it being so tight?


You can pull the lids rather easily. Things are tight, but you can angle your line of site or use a mirror to see the fluid levels. To be honest, I have never had a problem with the fluid levels in the batteries. I check them at when I install the batteries in the spring, check mid season, never had an issue, never had to add water. One of the first things I changed in my trailer was the converter. A high quality converter will not boil off the water off in the battery.

If you have the space, the configuration I used is really the most cost effective solution. My tray cost about $350, professionally installed. I sand blasted the rack myself, primed and painted it with automotive grade paint. I think I paid around $50 for the paint. Maybe another option for you to consider. You just need to be sure you can squeeze it in, it is very tight. If your tongue is just an inch or so tighter than mine, you might not have this option. I actually made cardbord mock ups to test whether I could make the whole thing work, it was that close.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

robertized said:


> TwoElkhounds is there any room between the battery connections and the lid that might allow you to lower the rim of the box to have more clearance getting the box in and out.


Yes, this could help if you need to do it. In the end, it is all about the angles and the amount of space your trailer tongue gives you. I actually thought about cutting down my battery boxes to squeeze them in, but it was not necessary in the end. I was able to get it all in without any mods. It is very tight, so tight that I am sure the ability to perform this mod will vary depending on the model and year of the trailer.

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Well , plan A it is.The checkerplate box should be completed next week sometime.I gave the fella a deposit today.Will soon be cutting a hole in the garage floor.Yikes lol


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Good Luck!! Remember, measure twice and cut once!

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.Most definately have the box sitting there before any cutting will be done.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Today the hole has been cut in the floor to accomadate the battery box that will fit 4 - 6 volt batteries.Very close but shouldn't have to snip any wires and re-route.Propane line for sure needs to be moved.Will be totally complete by Friday.So far this is looking like a very sweet mod.Picked up another 140 watt solar panel.Now i'll have 280 watts of solar and 4 - 6 volt batteries.Outbacker decals showed up today.Things are starting to fall into place.when rv season hits we'll be ready.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

UPDATE........Checkerplate box now installed.Very happy with this mod.Yesterday i dropped it off to get the gas line rerouted and tested along with some of the wiring.Only had to cut 2 wires so everything could be tucked neatly around the box and back up inside the frame.Now to have made some sort of steel mesh cage where the orriginal batteries were located to hold blocks ect.A good size area not to utilize somehow.When i get my unit back next week i'll try and post some pictures.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

More photos of battery box mod. And area where batteries use to be.Also moved all wiring to backside of frame.Out of the way of the new caged area.Added extra support under garage floor also when i seen what my machine was acually sitting on.






The box is vented in 2 areas ,But i think i'll add 1 more area.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

A couple more mods i have done.The switch on the left turns on my microwave on through the 2000 watt inverter.Panel on right is the remote start for inverter and the middle is the controller.Fantastic fan is a nice mod to keep the dog cool when were out riding all day.Added second solar panel today and started on the shower door/curtain mod that i bought last yr from Traico.Lots of other mods that i will have to take pics of now i know how easy it is to post pics.






The inverter is in the closet in the garage area.With the remote right above the microwave i don't have to run back and forth now turning it on and off.

The 2 previous posts have pictures also.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful job, well done!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.I'm very happy with the mod.


----------

